# Pulling a broken cork



## PolishWineP (Nov 28, 2005)

Sometimes we get a bottle that has a broken cork in it. The cork retriever is great!



























It's a very handy gadget for anyone who recycles bottles.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 28, 2005)

Another good thing to know about!

Are those Bert's capable hands?


----------



## masta (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks PWP....adding one to my wish list!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, those are Bert's hands. He got that toy from me for his birthday back in August and really hasn't had a need for it until this. There was a bottle cleaning party at our house yesterday. The dirty bottles were coming in faster than we could keep up with them, so we had to really get after them. It was mostly Bert though.


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 23, 2005)

wow i use a coat hanger to retrieve any i get corks in the bottles that is. *Edited by: OldWino *


----------



## jcnoren (Dec 24, 2005)

My father used to say...if you get the right tool for the job, it is easy. Never seena cork retriever before, next time I am at my local wine store I will look and see if they have one.





JC


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2005)

George also sells them and it's very resonably priced. It really does make it much easier.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 24, 2005)

Is there anyone who doesn't recycle bottles?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 25, 2005)

If there is Peter they can send them to me


----------

